# Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1, or Gen 1 Nexus 7...



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1, or Gen 1 Nexus 7...*


View Advert


Would like to try and get my hands a second hand Galaxy Note 10.1 for use in a data communications project. Does not need to be boxed or in pristine condition as long as fully functional.

Or similar spec tablet such as ASUS/Google Nexus 7 will probably do just as well.

Whatever it is, it is essential that it have functional Bluetooth connectivity for my application.

GR.




*Advertiser*

ESL



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

